# Hutch Trick Star Frame, Cant Find Appraisal :(



## Justin (Aug 4, 2016)

I've had this Trick Star since the early 90's and just now needing to sell it(reluctantly *sigh*).  Problem is I've called around to a couple of places and have watched multiple selling sites like craigs, ebay, amazon for the past few years now and can't peg an accurate price on it.

Most seem to of had theirs listed for a long time never selling, so am hoping someone can shed some light on this for me.

Only the frame from what I've known about it, is the original Hutch Trick Star, everything else is just GT products.  I sanded part of the terrible paint job my tutor helped me do years ago(if you look closely there's no rust, it does need buffing though).  But ya, hoping someone can help me with an idea of what it's worth.


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2016)

USA 84 Hutch Trick Star http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/reputation.php?uid=22379

Hutch Frame $515.00 



Price:
$515.00


 

 

 



This is an original 84 Hutch Trick Star candy red, now raw frame. It is in good shape, and the only flaw is a very small and shallow dent on the chain stay. 


*balance 4130
Pro Member*
From: Florida
Registered: 2008-11-01
Posts: 495
For Sale: 6
Feedback: 159 0 1
E-mail
Offline

 Ask Seller a Question
 View seller’s other items
 Watch this item
 Report
*Comments*


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

wow! that would be a very fun project. i wish i could buy it and leave the decals. that thing is all survivor!


----------

